# Warning People



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Japan woke up to the sound of blaring air raid sirens when NKorea recently launched a missile. 
I just found out that in Canada, only a few air raid sirens are left. They were taken down due to rustings, and by the looks of it, were never replaced. It would've given the population 20 minutes to go to shelters.
How would they warn people if a missile is coming? 


Does the USA have air raid sirens? If not, what replaced it?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We have sirens to warn if the Hardy or Crotons dams fail for whatever reason


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Here in the midwest I would hope we would get some warning from either coast that something was coming in. The noon siren goes off, not sure if there is a special theme for a missile attack.


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

In SC, our county anyway, we have limited numbers. As the old "Fire Sirens" failed, they had some repaired/replaced but not others. My FD has one, I live less than a mile away and can hear it outside only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

They use to set the siren off every day at noon.
Then only Saturday at noon
Now once a month at noon

They are in every little town around here and can hear them two or three miles out.

The idea now for national emergency signal is cell phones radio and TV 

Just like an Amber gallery.

A few months ago I was in a meeting with 30 privilege white males and an Amber alert came across. 30 phones full volume. About knock you over it was so loud.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm afraid with the government bureaucracy, an attack may have already taken place before a warning is issued....


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

It is so interesting to listen to our County Government Officials say that the Fire Siren is only for bad weather. Why does it have the CD logo on it, and Air Raid, Tornado and Fire tones then? Have the simply forgotten that the threat exists, have they been in office so long that the past has been forgotten, have they just shoved their heads in their arses to avoid the reality of what the world can become? What harm can it do to remind folks what each time is for? Can we not be useful in protecting the population, and still be in reality? I really do not get this lack of intestinal fortitude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't worry darling mommy would never let anything happen to you. Everything is going to be OK.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Your TV will lose the signal & or government will tell you what to do...not to fret


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, you hear a siren and have 20 minutes. How likely that a shelter is nearby? Enough room for 300 million people? Yea right. I am of the opinion that "We the People" won't know whats happening till we see the pretty glowing mushrooms.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They will simply use social media


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They let the Civil Defense system disintegrate, better politically to give funding as freebies to left wing voters.

Russia, China, NOKO and a few others have never stopped building underground shelters for their people.

Oh, we are building them also, but just for the political elite, us common folks are left for the incinerator.

So much could have been done with those giveaways, but power and riches come first to the ruling elite.

We are just pawns to be sacrificed in the first nuclear gambit, remember save the king at all cost.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The government elite have a plan in place to make sure they are taken care of, the general population? We are on our own.....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Every modern cell phone is, by law, required to be capable of receiving notices from the Emergency Alert System, as well as presidential messages.
You can disable the EAS notifications, if you choose, but you cannot disable the function that permits the receipt of presidential messages.

The president has a method to reach out and communicate with every single cell phone manufactured since the early 2000s. You can't turn it off.
This is a bit unsettling to me, but they can warn us.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> ...The president has a method to reach out and communicate with every single cell phone manufactured since the early 2000s. You can't turn it off.
> This is a bit unsettling to me, but they can warn us.


I like that the President can reach out to me. Now we need to make the connection two-way. There are a few things I would like to discuss with him.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Every modern cell phone is, by law, required to be capable of receiving notices from the Emergency Alert System, as well as presidential messages.
> You can disable the EAS notifications, if you choose, but you cannot disable the function that permits the receipt of presidential messages.
> 
> The president has a method to reach out and communicate with every single cell phone manufactured since the early 2000s. You can't turn it off.
> This is a bit unsettling to me, but they can warn us.


and landlines are hooked into reverse 911 emergency calling system - it varies by location what agency can access the system and under what circumstances ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Alteredstate said:


> They use to set the siren off every day at noon.
> Then only Saturday at noon
> Now once a month at noon
> 
> ...


They used to have one of those sirens in my home town growing up. _But what if something happened on a Saturday at noon_. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Sirens? They'd be confused for another police car.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Not sure if this has been thought of yet by the government, but interrupt cell phone service for an emergency. Since 99.97% of the people can't go three seconds without sticking their noses to one, that'll be about as fast as anything I can think of.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Stockton said:


> Sirens? They'd be confused for another police car.


No, they were very load and you could literally hear it all over town. It was kept inside a building that looked like a little lighthouse. I always felt a little sorry for the people in the house right next store to it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The NOAA S.A.M.E. radio would be used, plus we have the EAN network on TV and radio. 
Being from the Midwest, we had and still have siren warning systems for the people.
Down here in AZ, I haven't seen or heard any warning sirens. So obviously I have the 
NOAA warning radio. I just wish you could adjust the volume of it's siren sound. I had 
to put electrical tape over part of the speaker to mute the siren somewhat and then 
turn the volume for the voice warning to nearly full volume. But it works.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Annie said:


> No, they were very load and you could literally hear it all over town. It was kept inside a building that looked like a little lighthouse. I always felt a little sorry for the people in the house right next store to it.


My deepest apologies. I was referring to the response
to a siren where I live. If there was a siren for a disaster
like a NK missile attack it would be mistaken for police sirens
here. That is because police sirens here are the norm. We
get them hourly at night. Probably every other hour during
the day time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I like that the President can reach out to me. Now we need to make the connection two-way. There are a few things I would like to discuss with him.


The messaging may be fine, but the fact that the government mandated a function into cell phones leaves me with a sick feeling in my stomach. What else can they make my phone do on a whim?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Stockton said:


> My deepest apologies. I was referring to the response
> to a siren where I live. If there was a siren for a disaster
> like a NK missile attack it would be mistaken for police sirens
> here. That is because police sirens here are the norm. We
> ...


You've clearly never heard an air raid/tornado siren. It cannot be mistaken for a police/firetruck/ambulance siren. Very different and much much louder.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> The messaging may be fine, but the fact that the government mandated a function into cell phones leaves me with a sick feeling in my stomach. What else can they make my phone do on a whim?


Thw short answer to that question: Anything and Everything......


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Annie said:


> No, they were very load and you could literally hear it all over town. It was kept inside a building that looked like a little lighthouse. I always felt a little sorry for the people in the house right next store to it.


I remember them. They wailed every Tuesday morning at 10 'o clock. When school was in, we had to dive onto the floor under the desks. The school kept cans of crackers and water in the basement by the furnace in case of atomic attack.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Stockton said:


> My deepest apologies. I was referring to the response
> to a siren where I live. If there was a siren for a disaster
> like a NK missile attack it would be mistaken for police sirens
> here. That is because police sirens here are the norm. We
> ...


I used to live in a neighborhood in Chicago where if I didn't hear a police car siren I was wondering what the hell was happening. :tango_face_wink: I live in a better neighborhood these days but occasionally, while out on the porch on a Sunday morning having coffee with the wife, watching the birds out by the pool, I will hear a siren and I will smile, ahhhhhh I am home.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Cell phones have alerts, one via the POTUS, which you cant disable..
But, Hawaii was the only state I dealt with that continuously utilized testing of the Tsunami warnings.
Goose Creek SC has an announcement system that alert Close Encounter of the Third Kind keyboard song every morning.
After discussin this with my Dad, an alarm wont make a difference.. If a nuke is coming, we will be gone quickly.. Remember, Hiroshima and Nagasaki were kilotons, now there are multiple megatons per missile. And they dont fall down, they come down at speeds well over mach 15.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> So, you hear a siren and have 20 minutes. How likely that a shelter is nearby? Enough room for 300 million people? Yea right. I am of the opinion that "We the People" won't know whats happening till we see the pretty glowing mushrooms.


That is if there is even a bunker shelter for the citizens. 
But, 20 minutes can give you enough time to get to a basement. If you're at home and you've got the equipment for it, 20 minutes can buy you some time sealing a basement room along with food and water. It's better than nothing.

I think if we know a missile is coming, our survival instinct will automatically kick in. How many people will just wait for it I wonder without trying to do anything, even if just to try to go somewhere?

If you've got heavy-duty plastic and nail gun or tape, wouldn't you at least try to seal a room?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

tango said:


> They will simply use social media


That's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Every modern cell phone is, by law, required to be capable of receiving notices from the Emergency Alert System, as well as presidential messages.
> You can disable the EAS notifications, if you choose, but you cannot disable the function that permits the receipt of presidential messages.
> 
> The president has a method to reach out and communicate with every single cell phone manufactured since the early 2000s. You can't turn it off.
> This is a bit unsettling to me, but they can warn us.


Everybody has to have a cell phone. And, I often times just let people leave a message. 
Will you know if there's an alert/presidential message coming - like a different kind of sound?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Stockton said:


> Sirens? They'd be confused for another police car.


Listen to the the air raid siren they used in Japan. It was loud enough to wake people up!






This one below even had someone speaking:






Also in South Korea: People started running.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

charito said:


> Everybody has to have a cell phone. And, I often times just let people leave a message.
> Will you know if there's an alert/presidential message coming - like a different kind of sound?


Its an annoying sound and or vibration if you have sound turned off. You will know it is different, depending on your phone and carrier.
My Galaxy S5 I was able to turn all notifications off, including POTUS, for obvious reasons. Now with my Galaxy S7 I can turn all but POTUS off.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

charito said:


> Everybody has to have a cell phone. And, I often times just let people leave a message.
> Will you know if there's an alert/presidential message coming - like a different kind of sound?


Its an annoying sound and or vibration if you have sound turned off. You will know it is different, depending on your phone and carrier.
My Galaxy S5 I was able to turn all notifications off, including POTUS, for obvious reasons. Now with my Galaxy S7 I can turn all but POTUS off.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Do you really want a warning?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

We have fog horns in New England.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Most places I have lived had a siren for emergencies.... be if fire or tornado... fire was/is a high low high low siren.... tornado or shelter in place is siren on and stay on...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Do you really want a warning?
> View attachment 54610


Actually, yes if I am at home, gives me time for us and the pets to get into the bunker.

On the road (unlikely) no, Just better to be gone in a flash.

When I was growing up back in the 40's and 50's,

we had air raid sirens located on firehouses, police sub stations, schools and other public buildings.

you could hear several different ones at a time, I could differentiate between raid and clear.

Yeah, we had the duck and cover drills also.

The schools I went to had dozens of pallets of C/D medical supplies, food, water and tons of blankets stored in cellars.

The Jr. High school I went to had a space under the gym floor that was supposed to be but never finished swimming pool,

That Olympic size pool hole was filled and above with pallets of supplies.

The city and every surrounding town was a thermonuclear target because of all the defense plants.

It is my honest opinion the the Gov. wants to reduce the population by half, and will hang us out to do it.

Look at all the money given to welfare suck asses and BLM type much one in the same,

what has it done? nothing but create more of the scum.

All the billions in gas taxes that were slated for road and bridge maintenance went down that rat hole,

now they want to increase it to pay for what the lock box funds were there for until the demonrats under

LBJ gave the money away to buy votes, O'thigger did it with cell phones and other giveaways,

they have and still are screwing us without the Vaseline.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

But, who actually pays attention will have the best chance of surviving.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Warnings are done several ways now days. By text alert message, Weather Alert Radio, interrupting normal TV / Radio and outdoor sirens. The outdoor / tornado sirens in some towns have been upgraded to allow a 911 dispatcher to use it as a load speaker so they can give out detailed info. Draw back they are not normally heard inside . 

Weather alert radio not only alerts for weather but can be used to get other emergency alerts . Text messages to phones for weather info and again other alerts. Perhaps info about schools closing early, road closings,train wreck, kidnapping , lock down due to a mass shooter. 

All Call on ham radio nets.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The messaging may be fine, but the fact that the government mandated a function into cell phones leaves me with a sick feeling in my stomach. What else can they make my phone do on a whim?


You don't even want to know..........


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

charito said:


> Everybody has to have a cell phone. And, I often times just let people leave a message.
> Will you know if there's an alert/presidential message coming - like a different kind of sound?


Generally, they don't arrive as standard messages. They show up as pop-ups that take focus of the phone. You must acknowledge it before you can do anything else.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

charito said:


> If you've got heavy-duty plastic and nail gun or tape, wouldn't you at least try to seal a room?


Given time, I have a plan to do just that, along with configuring a mini shelter at the center of the house. I live in a High priority target area however, so I may be doing nothing but spitting into the wind.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

they have a way -maybe tornado sirens or something but they have a way -not only that but I do believe if a nuke was coming your way the entire world would be screaming nuke!!! everything TV radio text messages your freaking dogs shock collar everything and everybody!


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

We have them in tornado country. Hear them frequently when there's severe weather or a tornado on it's way.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I think, since just about everyone carries an iPhone constantly, an audible signal should be transmitted over iPhones, and a message appear on them as well describing the emergency. I think it could be done.


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

Stockton said:


> My deepest apologies. I was referring to the response
> to a siren where I live. If there was a siren for a disaster
> like a NK missile attack it would be mistaken for police sirens
> here. That is because police sirens here are the norm. We
> ...


With all that Juvenile Marauder Crime eluding the police, you must live in the Boston Suburbs.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Chance Favors said:


> With all that Juvenile Marauder Crime eluding the police, you must live in the Boston Suburbs.


Worse: Stockton suburbs


----------

